# New Steam Engine Prototype



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

The steam engine design is coming together.

With this prototype in hand, a machinist will have a good idea of how to proceed.

There is about 1/2" from the slot to the piston BDC (bottom dead center) on one side and 1/4" on the other.

There is about 8" of extra length PVC than is not being used.

At present it is configured as a 4" Diameter piston with a 4" stroke.

IOW The engine overall length including the valving and cylinder heads will be shorter than the PVC pipe length shown.

This engine is being developed to aid hurricane victims like those in Haiti.

It will provide potable water and electricity by burning hurricane debris and inputting polluted water.

We hope to prevent Cholera, etc.

I encourage others to join our group effort.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Stu,

That's an interesting concept there. I've played around with designs for both Stirling engines and hit and miss tractors and sawmill engines. I'd be curious about more details on how you envision the combustion and boiler designs to work using field improvised parts, and also how the recovery system for potable condensate might be designed to minimize combustion and engine byproduct contamination.

Is there a working group involved in the project with a webpage somewhere?

Thanks
James


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Stu,
> 
> That's an interesting concept there. I've played around with designs for both Stirling engines and hit and miss tractors and sawmill engines. I'd be curious about more details on how you envision the combustion and boiler designs to work using field improvised parts, and also how the recovery system for potable condensate might be designed to minimize combustion and engine byproduct contamination.
> 
> ...


First and foremost this engine will have Viton or Teflon rings with no oil lubrication. None!

We are designing it to run at a max pressure of 150 psi and 350* F.

No web page yet. Are you interested in helping?

See this boiler video for an idea of where we hare heading.






and:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjw29zYeEoE


----------

